# [WOIN] Building A Universe Previews; Plus Other WOIN News



## Doctor Futurity (Apr 13, 2016)

I recently grabbed the four SF books in print and now have a vested interest in WOIN....I really like the system, very much looking forward to _Building A Universe_ now.


----------



## Ghost2020 (Apr 13, 2016)

I have picked up the SF books as well, looking forward to more!


----------



## neobolts (Apr 13, 2016)

"I'm Aaron Infante-Levy. Show me the money!" *Rolls a 1 on disguise check.*


----------



## Sword of Spirit (Apr 13, 2016)

I really like this sort of thing. How much content like that that doesn't rely on the system will be available? (As I would generally use different system for my sci-fi.) It looks like I could get _Building a Universe_ and most or all of it would work with any system. Are any of the other softcover books similar? If there is a lot of cool stuff like throughout I might just get the whole hardcover.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2016)

The other books aren't really suitable for non-WOIN use. _Future Careers_ is WOIN character creation, _Space_ is the WOIN starship combat and space travel rules, etc. _Building a Universe_ is about 60% usable in other systems - a star system is transferable, but the rules for designing careers, monsters, NPCs, and so on probably aren't very useful outside WOIN. The sections on setting design advice, lists of sample exotic events and locations and other ideas are all transferable.


----------



## barasawa (Apr 14, 2016)

Waiting impatiently. 
Though I'd rather have it done right than done right now.


----------



## Brutorz Bill (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm pleased to see that this will include rules for building my own alien species!  Very cool!


----------



## bmoser (Apr 26, 2016)

Morrus, On the website, it might help to list the last updated dated when files have been updated or added. I have so many duplicate copies because I wasn't sure when changes had last been made.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 26, 2016)

bmoser said:


> Morrus, On the website, it might help to list the last updated dated when files have been updated or added. I have so many duplicate copies because I wasn't sure when changes had last been made.




Does RPGNow/DTRPG not track that stuff? I pretty much rely on the site for notifications and updated libraries. Any time a file is updated, I select the option to notify all customers and update their libraries.


----------



## bmoser (Apr 27, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Does RPGNow/DTRPG not track that stuff? I pretty much rely on the site for notifications and updated libraries. Any time a file is updated, I select the option to notify all customers and update their libraries.




I have not seen file modification information. It does seem to track the status of the offering, but this doesn't always mean that the file changed (thus my duplicate copies). It does have a version number on the file, but unless you are looking at the list of files you have, you would never know if it has been updated. Also I tend to check the /buy/ link on woinrpg every few days, but that does not let me know when errata has been added or any other change has been made.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2016)

bmoser said:


> I have not seen file modification information. It does seem to track the status of the offering, but this doesn't always mean that the file changed (thus my duplicate copies). It does have a version number on the file, but unless you are looking at the list of files you have, you would never know if it has been updated. Also I tend to check the /buy/ link on woinrpg every few days, but that does not let me know when errata has been added or any other change has been made.




To be best of my knowledge, ROGNow/DTRP emails you when a file is updated. I wonder if there's a setting in your account somewhere which is stopping you getting those notifications?


----------



## bmoser (Apr 27, 2016)

Morrus said:


> To be best of my knowledge, ROGNow/DTRP emails you when a file is updated. I wonder if there's a setting in your account somewhere which is stopping you getting those notifications?




I will check, thanks.


----------

